# Why oh why, would SIG do this?



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm stumped myself. I don't have a clue as to why they would. :watching:

MASTERSHOP Sig Sauer P226 X5 9mm RUBY X-Five 226 : Semi Auto Pistols at GunBroker.com

*Or this one:*

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=335853059


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Holy cow! That's pricey.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Holy cow! That's *ugly*!


----------



## prevost (Aug 29, 2012)

I like it, just not the price,


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

prevost said:


> I like it, just not the price,


Which one? The pink one or the gold one? :anim_lol:


----------



## DanMN (Feb 12, 2013)

The gold one is kinda cool. I guess???? Not my cup o tea.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Well......the gold one sold.

That just goes to show, there's something out there for everyone. 

Or....you could say....Some have more money than they do common sense. :smt082


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

X5 models are Sigs custom competion models and normally run well over 2K for the basic model. No different than the custom 1911 models that run 2K to 5K.

I like the gold one... not diggin' the other.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm suspecting that it's just me. I've never been into commemoratives, partially or fully-engraved, or limited edition firearms. 

I don't like animals, skulls, or cross-bones on mine. No weird or contrasting colors, flags, or persons of historic significance. 

I do prefer an understated elegance, one that is complimented by smooth, graceful, and well thought out lines. 

Yup.....that's what I'm talkin about. :smt1099


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

So, you didn't like the extended magwell on the pink one? :mrgreen:


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Blue is another one...


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm seeing differences other then the cosmetics. What model 226 are they??


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

X5 models.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

paratrooper said:


> I'm stumped myself. I don't have a clue as to why they would. :watching:
> 
> MASTERSHOP Sig Sauer P226 X5 9mm RUBY X-Five 226 : Semi Auto Pistols at GunBroker.com
> 
> ...


Well, at least no one bought either of them!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

TAPnRACK said:


> X5 models.


I'm looking at a decocker on this model???


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

high pockets said:


> Well, at least no one bought either of them!


The gold one sold. :smt120


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Just noticed I am past the 500 posts.
Is there some type of atta boy gold watch?

Or maybe feel lucky PIC you have not been banned!!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Just noticed I am past the 500 posts.
> Is there some type of atta boy gold watch?
> 
> Or maybe feel lucky PIC you have not been banned!!


When I hit 500 posts, I received a gift certificate for $300.00, a ball cap with the forum logo on it, and a letter of congrats from President Obama.

I was quite sure that I mentioned it on this forum.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

You did get 300$. 
Motor MOUTH THAT YOU ARE,lol
:blah:


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

pic said:


> I'm looking at a decocker on this model???


No decocker... these are competition target models that traditionally have safeties vs decocker (tactical/combat) models.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

TAPnRACK said:


> No decocker... these are competition target models that traditionally have safeties vs decocker (tactical/combat) models.


On your TAC Ops, do you find the decocker very useful


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Of course... use it all the time to make the firearm safe after shooting. Sig's decocker is second to none... even better than the Beretta 92 and much better than a CZ (I own all 3).

I don't like safeties on my guns, although my Sig P238 has one (cocked & locked 1911). I find a good DA/SA to be more appropriate for a HD or tactical duty firearm.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

TAPnRACK said:


> Of course... use it all the time to make the firearm safe after shooting. Sig's decocker is second to none... even better than the Beretta 92 and much better than a CZ (I own all 3).
> 
> I don't like safeties on my guns, although my Sig P238 has one (cocked & locked 1911). I find a good DA/SA to be more appropriate for a HD or tactical duty firearm.


Thanks, I'm looking to get another couple guns now that my wife wants to shoot. She took the fla class last week, and Nys application is in the works. The NYS COULD TAKE OVER A YEAR TO GET, if approved.
But now that the wife loves to shoot,lol. Every gun I get is gonna be for her,lol hehe.The flood gates are open.


----------

